# Roths seedling making a ridiculous amount of growths.



## GregoryTJ (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello!

I have a very ratty Roths seedlings which after several months of doing very little (except working on a new leaf) has suddenly made 5 tiny growths at the base! 
Is this normal/good or a sign of something wrong?

Growths at this time of year are not really surprising since all of my other Paphs have begun growing as well, even the tiniest newly-deflasked seedlings are making leaves and growths. 
It's just the number of growths that surprised me.
I have been fertilizing it lately quite a bit.

The roots are very healthy despite the ugly yellowed and damaged leaves. I got this thing for a bargain last year (less than 20 bucks if I remember right, from a Hawaiian nursery).

Pic:


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol... never seen anything like it, although I do know that roths usually bloom on 1 full growth after the 2nd is half grown, 5 growths all growing at the same time could take awhile to fully develop to bloom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

That's a good thing. Keep us posted.


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2016)

I wish I had that problem. Do you have any secrets about how you are able to get so many new growths? I tend to have the opposite problem.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 17, 2016)

In my opinion, it's a bad thing. I already grew seedlings like that, with several news growths. They always stay small, difficult to grow and several months later, they die.

A normal seedling will grow with 1 growth, exceptionally 2. But many new growths on a not mature multi floral growth is not normal.


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> In my opinion, it's a bad thing. I already grew seedlings like that, with several news growths. They always stay small, difficult to grow and several months later, they die.
> 
> A normal seedling will grow with 1 growth, exceptionally 2. But many new growths on a not mature multi floral growth is not normal.



I know what you mean Fabrice. It seems to be a response to some sort of stress the plant is suffering.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 17, 2016)

The plant has certainly been through some stress, and of course this may be a reaction to that. Your best bet is to stop pushing it with extra fertilizer, give it basic good care and mild conditions, and let it do whatever it is going to do. It will probably survive and grow in a more normal pattern if you give it time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2016)

recover the roots and base of the plant and see what happens


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you been using any supplements like seaweed or applying any type of "hormones"?


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 17, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Have you been using any supplements like seaweed or applying any type of "hormones"?



None. I have been using standard urea free balanced fertilizer.


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 17, 2016)

Like I said, the roots are very strong though. Several new root tips.


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 17, 2016)

emydura said:


> I wish I had that problem. Do you have any secrets about how you are able to get so many new growths? I tend to have the opposite problem.


Bimonthly Humic acid application. Seriously, young plants 2-3 growths mature plants 5-7 growths. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Mar 17, 2016)

In my experience, this is a stress response with multifloral Paphs. It might be trying tot tell you that something isn't right.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 17, 2016)

Is that the way it normally sits in the pot? I don't normally buy my plants as seedlings but for a mature plant I would say it was sitting way too high in the mix. Normally the bottom of the stem would be slightly buried so the roots can emerge right into the mix. Might this account for the new growths?


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Bimonthly Humic acid application. Seriously, young plants 2-3 growths mature plants 5-7 growths.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the tip Ryan. I have just ordered some Humic Acid so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2016)

Are you sure you didn't rub keiki paste on this plant? hahaha

I am also interested to see how they will all proceed from now on.

I've never seen this on a small seedling.
I occasionally had strong seedling out of flask with two growths, that's about it.

Then, next close thing I had was my (Bel Royal x armeniacum) with one near blooming size growth with five small growths all of sudden.
Four of them all dried up and died shortly after showing up, and only one of them is growing normally.

Oh, I have I have three more examples that are similar.
Ho Chi Minh with 6 growths and none of these have flowered yet.
I have same problem with one of my In-Charm Handel.

Then this Fanaticum, one growth in spike that got eaten up by mealy bugs shot up four new growths from all over place! 
All have been growing fine so far.

So, I guess at least two things, one is the genetic of each plant and two, trigger response by stress.


----------

